# What will their name be?



## Lope31

*What will there name be?*

Does anyone know? Is there any sort of hints to what it might be. I heard "Hornets" is historical in Charlotte so they might be getting that back, then what would New Orleans be?


----------



## Scott

I've heard that the Carolina Cougars (like the former ABA team) is the popular choice in Charlotte. The Spiders is also a consideration.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

Charlotte Cougars
Charlotte Titans
Charlotte Oilers
Charlotte Raiders
Charlotte Sabres
Charlotte Sentinals

Lol, I'm so damn unoriginal.


----------



## Jim Ian

"Hornets" should stay in Char.

"Jazz" should go back to the Big Easy.

& the Utah franchise should come up with a nick-name that makes sense...


But of course that's far to simlpe a soulution.... :sigh:


----------



## CelticsRule

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> "Hornets" should stay in Char.
> 
> "Jazz" should go back to the Big Easy.
> 
> & the Utah franchise should come up with a nick-name that makes sense...
> 
> 
> But of course that's far to simlpe a soulution.... :sigh:



Heres an idea Hornets to Charlotte, jazz to new Orleans, Grizzlies to Utah, and a new name for the Grizz. But it has the same problem as yours its way to simple


----------



## Sean

there was actually a discussion awhile back about the Jazz selling their name to the new orleans hornets. If that happens and Charlotte takes back the hornets, I think the Utah team should be called the Utah Pick and Roll, or Utah Stockalones, or Utah Malocktons, or Utah SNow.

Now if the new Charlotte franchise has to pick a new name entirely then how about the charlotte Blues. But f the Memphis team needs a name, how about the Memphis Blues.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

A team's name has to make sense. It has to symbolise something about the city in which the team is based. 

Utah Jazz doesn't make any sense. New Orleans should get that name back.
I guess the same has to be done with the Lakers too but their history is closely realted to this name and LA, so this is totally out of the question. Maybe they should make a big artificial lake somewhere in California to justify LALs name.....

Hornets is a historical name that means a lot to Charlotte but means little or nothing to New Orleans. So here it goes:

New Orleans Jazz.
Charlotte Hornets.
Utah Mormones or
Utah Freezin' Cold (to oppose Miami Heat)
Memphis Kings (as a tribute to Elvis)
As for Sacramento.... I dunno. What's typical of Sacramento?


----------



## Sean

Actually there are lakes in the LA area, not very big ones, but lakes nonetheless.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> "Hornets" should stay in Char.
> 
> "Jazz" should go back to the Big Easy.
> 
> & the Utah franchise should come up with a nick-name that makes sense...
> 
> 
> But of course that's far to simlpe a soulution.... :sigh:


The "Utah Old" comes to mind. Fits as well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Utah "We don't allow music"


----------



## bender

Utah [strike]Polygamists[/strike] :laugh:

this could be very offensive to some.


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> there was actually a discussion awhile back about the Jazz selling their name to the new orleans hornets. If that happens and Charlotte takes back the hornets, I think the Utah team should be called the Utah Pick and Roll, or Utah Stockalones, or Utah Malocktons, or Utah SNow.
> 
> Now if the new Charlotte franchise has to pick a new name entirely then how about the charlotte Blues. But f the Memphis team needs a name, how about the Memphis Blues.


Stockalones, that's funny!

But my feeling are:

The Charlotte Hornets
The New Orleans Jazz
The The Utah Grizzlies
The Memphis Kings
The Sacramento Fill-in-the blank (Capitals? I dunno, but keep in mind, up until about 4 years ago, no one would have cared what they were called, they could afford to change their name, since it doesn't really have anything to do with them anyways.)


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Utah Polygamists :laugh:


That's a dangerously lightly veiled attack on Mormons, watch out, people get awfully sensative these days.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Utah [strike]Polygamists[/strike] :laugh:
> 
> this could be very offensive to some.


Didn't know that you're so prudish in the nation of free word. I'm sorry. :uhoh:


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Utah Polygamists


Utah Smiths
Utah Youngs
Utah Choir
Utah Cults


I'm allowed to make fun of them...I used to be one, and my whole family still is, but seriously

Salt Lake Stingers

it does have a tie in to mormon culture, as they are known to be busy as bees and infact for those who have been to Salt Lake city they have the beehive as a symbol everywhere.


----------



## Ubonics

ahhaha I gotta actually agree w/ the German guy freedom of speech baby!!! but hell nothing we say matters anyway our rights are always being violated! ahahah so def true man people shouldn't care so much!

anyway i agree new orelans should be the Jazz Charlotte should be the hornets(the aba name isnt bad though) then Utah Grizz sounds good too or go w/ the hockey one Utah Avalanche that sounds good


----------



## Jeff van Gumby

Sure, freespeech but they would never name their team like that. 

Utah Salt Lakers
Utah Utes
Utah Eagles


----------



## T.Shock

How about 

Charlotte Hornets 
New Orleans Hurricanes

or 

Charlotte Hornets
New Orleans Jazz
Utah Grizzlies
Memphis Express


----------



## mambo47

Their new name is the Charlotte Sting according to the designated coach Bernie Bickerstaff. He was an assistant when the Bullets won thei championship.


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> How about
> 
> Charlotte Hornets
> New Orleans Hurricanes
> 
> or
> 
> Charlotte Hornets
> New Orleans Jazz
> Utah Grizzlies
> Memphis Express



Memphis originally wanted to call the team the Express, but the NBA nixed it because of there arena deal with FedEx saying that you can't name a team after a corporation.


----------



## T.Shock

Wow I didn't know that at all. I don't know whatever Charlotte's name be it should not infringe on that of the Jazz. Utah Jazz is more recognizable now for some reason that New Orleans Jazz. New Orleans should change their name and Charlotte should get back Hornets.


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't know that you're so prudish in the nation of free word. I'm sorry. :uhoh:


We are the most prudish free nation in the world. Seriously, every other country is much more free about stuff like that. It is really fairly annoying.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Why should it has a nickname? Can´t a NBA team(franchise) just has a name? Could be Charlotte Basketball. Or something about the city or state roots.


----------



## II I III I I II

*Colors*

SPIDERS is definately my favorite. Anything but HORNETS is fine with me though. It's a new start, I'd like a new name. The name really doesn't concern me as much as the colors. I'd like some colors that can actually be worn in public. Purple and Cerulean? (or whatever the colors were technically called) 

You have to have cool colors if you are SPIDERS, right?


----------



## KJay

Make them the Charlote Tigers


----------



## King Alley

Here is the list

Cougars
Counts
Emeralds
and Royals


----------



## MAS RipCity

Charlotte Flight is the way to go...can't believe hasn't been mentioned. And don't switch Utah name's to Nawlins andNawlins' to Charlotte. I agree wit hthe person who said the Jazz are more recognizeable now then the Nawlins' Jazz. It was the teams' and NBA mistake back then not to switch names, so don't mess everything up now.

Charlotte Flight is the answer:yes:


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Utah [strike]Polygamists[/strike] :laugh:
> 
> this could be very offensive to some.



:no:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

I think the league should give Charlotte the Hornet name back. 

They should name the New Orleans team the Shinn Splits. :laugh:


----------



## bruno34115

> Originally posted by <b>mambo47</b>!
> Their new name is the Charlotte Sting according to the designated coach Bernie Bickerstaff. He was an assistant when the Bullets won thei championship.


thats the name of the wnba team


----------



## Lope31

lol maybe the wnba team went under.

i think a few of them did


----------



## bruno34115

they shouldnt be called the sting to former wnba like


----------



## The_Franchise

Charlotte Charlotte 

kinda like Pizza Pizza. Or New York New York. I know I know, you love it.


----------



## Lope31

I like the idea of moving all the names around but it would kind of sabotoge there idenntities...


----------



## Schilly

I hate it when teams ressurect a name of a team that was there then moved and changed it's name.

I thought it terribly lame when the Cleveland NFL expansion team took on the name Browns. I always think to myself "How did the Browns get so bad" then I remember the Browns are the Ravens now and still pretty good, but some one had to reuse a dead name.

Charlotte should have a new identity, otherwise the team will still be associated as the team now in New Orleans.


----------



## RickyBlaze

*moving names...*

"Jazz" to n'awlins....

"Hornets" to Charlotte

"Mor-MEN" to Utah....


I like it!!!


----------



## Cavsfan07

Okay here we go

Charlotte Hornets 
New Orleans Ragin' Cajuns

Even though they don't "need too"

Utah Avalanche
Jazz just doesnt make sence


----------



## UKfan4Life

I still say the name should just simply be the Charlotte Humans.



Hey, it'd be the most original nickname in the NBA!


----------



## SignGuyDino

According to today's paper, the finalists are: Bobcats, Dragons, and Flight.


I thought they were thinking of "spiders." :upset: 

Anyway, two of them are stupid ideas....The NBDL already has two of the names, the Huntsville FLIGHT, and the Columbus RiverDRAGONS.

And I got a letter for the NBA legal dept. today saying they can't use my idea for a potential NBDL team in Knoxville (maybe someday) because the inhouse creative team can't accept outside ideas.

Excuse me?? WHAT CREATIVE THING HAS THE NBDL DONE IN THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF?? THE LOGOS ARE ALL THE SAME. 


It's not like I wanted to profit on it, I honestly could care less and would be honored to sign a release.

Anyway, if you're curious...http://www.wncsport.com/knoxvillefusion 

in reference to the City's energy themed World's Fair


----------



## SignGuyDino

And excuse this moronic double-post...:mrt:


----------



## II I III I I II

It just cant be Bobcats....It sounds like a high school mascot. I suppose Flight is my favorite. The Charlotte Flight sort of has a ring to it. Endless logo possibilities.


----------



## BleedGreen

> Originally posted by <b>II I III I I II</b>!
> It just cant be Bobcats....It sounds like a high school mascot. I suppose Flight is my favorite. The Charlotte Flight sort of has a ring to it. Endless logo possibilities.


It Kinda sounds like a WNBA name to me.


----------



## utahjazz85

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Actually there are lakes in the LA area, not very big ones, but lakes nonetheless.


Shut up.


----------



## ltrain99

The worst post move names were the tennessee oilers and i think the in dallas they were the north stars for a season or 2


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>II I III I I II</b>!
> It just cant be Bobcats....It sounds like a high school mascot. I suppose Flight is my favorite. The Charlotte Flight sort of has a ring to it. Endless logo possibilities.


bobcats was the name of my elementary school mascot....


how about

Charlotte Fire?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ok, ok...nobody seems to like my Charlotte Humanas idea. 

So how about the Charlotte Homosapiens 


:joke:


----------



## Peja Vu

North Carolina state's mammal is the Eastern Gray Squirrel (Link) so why not the Charlotte Squirrels?


----------



## Lope31

Charlotte Squirrels talk about intimidation...

How about the Charlotte Chaperones, Charlotte Shooters, Charlotte Shocolate, Charlotte Shotguns!!! Mmmm Alliteration and tired brain mixed together.


----------



## 2cent

what about honoring North Carolinas rich history in growing tobacco.

-The Charlotte Enfisemas
-The Charlotte Ashtrays
-The Charlotte Lung Busters
-The Charlotte ****
-The Charlotte Hazard (as in hazardous for your health)

They could play in a striking lung tar black uniform.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I've read somewhere dat its been finalized to 3 names. The Bobcats, Flight, or Dragons. I would go with the Flight even tho it would sound like a WNBA team


----------



## ltrain99

How about the Charlotte Please Don't Leave Us


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I've read somewhere dat its been finalized to 3 names. The Bobcats, Flight, or Dragons. I would go with the Flight even tho it would sound like a WNBA team


Yes, that are the finalists. Read it here.

They also made a poll, the fans should choose the name.


----------



## drewson

I sort of like the Charlotte Shooters.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

how about the charlotte fanbase? Or the Charlotte Flock?
A tribute to their fans perhaps?


----------



## LionOfJudah

Either way Jordan needs to make the jerseys... Millions to be made there. Especially if they are baby blue and white hehheh.


----------



## Lope31

I KNOW! How about the Bobcats!


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> North Carolina state's mammal is the Eastern Gray Squirrel (Link) so why not the Charlotte Squirrels?


I am telling you, it should have been the Squirrels


----------

